# Replacing Shower Curtain/maybe Shower Pan ?



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Have not taken the first camping trip, but starting to do mods. My first is this weekend replacing the shower curtain. Has anybody switched out the shower pan. The built in seat is useless when you 250lb. Would like to have a little more turn around room. Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure you can replace the tub/pan on some models the outside shower is under there. You need to check what may be under there and if there is nothing then it would be a first time mod so you will be required by forum rules to take a bunch of pictures.

Just kidding about the rules but everyone will want to see pictures.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks, Your probably right . I do have the outside shower which I think is located about where the shower is. I cant just go out and look , mine is in storage. Maybe I will just use the outside shower and be back with nature. Well better not , I might scare off the bears.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

qgallo said:


> Thanks, Your probably right . I do have the outside shower which I think is located about where the shower is. I cant just go out and look , mine is in storage. Maybe I will just use the outside shower and be back with nature. Well better not , I might scare off the bears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speaking of outside showers, I saw someone in Florida this past week, who had made an outside shower. They took heavy PVC pipes and cut lengths to make a rectangular box, then added Shower curtain. You just assemble it at the campsite, they had mounted a holder for the outside shower nozzle up high on the camper. Looked great, especially for the beach, trying to get all that sand out of the bathing suit.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mom30075 said:


> qgallo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Your probably right . I do have the outside shower which I think is located about where the shower is. I cant just go out and look , mine is in storage. Maybe I will just use the outside shower and be back with nature. Well better not , I might scare off the bears.
> ...


I saw virtually the same thing at the beach ... the guy had a Thor and had made himself a nice outdoor shower with a curtain ... I never got the chance to ask him how he did it .. the difference being that this guy took some smaller gauge PVC and bent it and had it mount right into two holders he had mounted on the side of the trailer ---- looked professional... a third piece of pipe came down in the middle to act as one giant supprt leg.......


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

qgallo said:


> Have not taken the first camping trip, but starting to do mods. My first is this weekend replacing the shower curtain. Has anybody switched out the shower pan. The built in seat is useless when you 250lb. Would like to have a little more turn around room. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

rnameless said:


> qgallo said:
> 
> 
> > Have not taken the first camping trip, but starting to do mods. My first is this weekend replacing the shower curtain. Has anybody switched out the shower pan. The built in seat is useless when you 250lb. Would like to have a little more turn around room. Thanks
> ...


I have done some of this research and according to my dealer who also deals in the Keystone Zeppelin line, a full tub from the Zeppelin is a perfect replacement for the Outback step tub. When my 27rsds comes in, this will be the first mod I complete. I am 6'3" and struggle constantly witht the step tub in my current rig which is a Rockwood 2501. Hope this will help.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I will have to check to see if the outside shower is in the way of replacing the tub. If is is I guess I will keep it the way it is. I would not would to give up the outside shower, very handy at the beach.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just to add my $0.02, I am on the better side of 250, just short of 6' and I have not had a problem in the shower with the step.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Shower Pans clicky

You can just build up the base a little to avoid the outside shower and still use a full pan.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pleated Shower Door Install


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I would go with the pleated shower curtain install. Steve is an excellent mentor for this one! He sure helped me during my install. It is so much better than the factory curtain. Keystone should tack on the $65 bucks or whatever and make it a standard feature along with the $30 for the quickie flush. Hell make it $90 and put a quickie flush in every tank, who here would not have paid that for a flush system in every tank, I know I would!

As far as the tub goes, do what you have to. The little step annoys me also, even though I'm much smaller than you (5'9", 173), so I don't blame you for wanting to get rid of it if possible. At this point the biggest reason for me to NOT change the tub would be the removal and reinstallation of the pleated shower curtain.

Jason


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll add my vote for Y-guy's pleated shower door upgraded. I just did mine two weeks ago, and after spending last weekend using it, it's just great. Has totally eliminated the pool of water that I used to get in front of the tube from "leak-by" during showering. Plus, it actually makes the shower feel bigger, I think because you don't have that billowing curtain getting in the way...

I think it was $80ish dollars at Camping World, and took me about 3 hours to install.

Chet.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Side note on the shower door installation.

Not sure if other models are the same, but on the 28BHS, the rear wall slopes so the top rail of the door needs to be cut different length than the bottom rail.

Advice, measure both top and bottom pieces individually and then re-measure before cutting. They are not the same length!!

I would prefer a flat tub but the cost is too high for that to make my mod list.

Good luck


----------

